# Sublimating Medallions



## timayfosta (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been looking online for sbulimatable medallions. My friend participates in a flag football community event and would like to distribute medals to all the players, so they have something to show they participated. My problem is this. I am looking for either small trophies or medals (the kind on ribbons) that are sublimatable. NOT engraved. Im looking to do the sublimation myself so I can help them save money. I can find plenty of websites for engraving but I don't do that. Does anywhere make them or offer them? They don't have to be wholesale, I just need prices. I found some by Novachrome but don't know much about it. If they would work or not. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Try Ryonet.com or Conde.com They both have them.

Of course you will need a sublimation printer and heat press though.

If not, according to how many you need you could get someone here on the board to print them for you if you do not have or do not want to buy the equipment.

It is not rocket science, but the printers seem to clog with sublimation ink and the ink is expensive.

Or, it could be a good investment for you to buy the things you would need and start a business.


----------



## timayfosta (Feb 19, 2011)

I already have a business screen printing, sublimating, and embroidering. I have the sublimation equipment. Not the engraving equipment. I'm mainly looking for medals beacuse I think they would be cheaper (at least in my head that's the way it is) I have looked on Ryonet and I like their inserts for trophies but from what I can tell they don't offer any information where to get the trophies they go in. Hopefully this will narrow down what I need. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

timayfosta said:


> I already have a business screen printing, sublimating, and embroidering. I have the sublimation equipment. Not the engraving equipment. I'm mainly looking for medals beacuse I think they would be cheaper (at least in my head that's the way it is) I have looked on Ryonet and I like their inserts for trophies but from what I can tell they don't offer any information where to get the trophies they go in. Hopefully this will narrow down what I need. Thanks again for your help!


Have you tried JDS? They specialize in awards and have a huge catalog. You'll have to call them and let them set you up, but they are an excellent source. Just Google JDS Industries. Johnson Plastics also might have what you need.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I missed the point of your question earlier-yes, JDS is the answer.

How many do you need to print? They have a product that we use when doing more than just a few that are on a sheet. It is basically a plastic made by romark that is cut into 2" circles on a sheet. If you are doing a bunch they are easier to do that way, and cheaper. 

Look for a product with the number MR610 on the JDS website. (I think that is the number).


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

BTW-we own a full trophy shop and do not have an engraver either. Sublimation works great. You would need a metal shear-but that is only about $300 (to cut trophy plates). 

Not a ton of money in awards, but a good thing to have if you have the stuff already.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Marco awards group. 
Marco Awards Group


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Marco (or Discount Trophy) is not bad at all. JDS did start carrying sublimation paper, inks and substrates. A really wide variety of items there. 

I really like the precut 2" disc that they have though. Super easy, great for medallions in bulk. I thought I would not like them because they were the plastic, not metal-but they are great and you cannot tell the difference.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

We do sublimation medals all the time. We did do engraving but no longer but still buy our medals and the aluminum inserts from the same engraving supplier. I believe you can get medals that hold a 1", 1.5", and 2" metal insert, place we get them from uses Dynasub inserts. Pretty much everyone we make them for love em more than engraved medals.


----------



## timayfosta (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your help I will let you know how everything goes and what I find out.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

The custom medallions are certainly a lot better. We get a lot of repeat business on them. Not every trophy store sublimates and cannot do it-but they sell the regular ones for cheap. 

When we are selling the custom medallions we do not have to sell on price-we are selling something our competitors do not offer.


----------



## timayfosta (Feb 19, 2011)

ok i decided to get the medals blank from express medals. and then the 2"inserts from costal business or ryonet.just so every one knows thanks again you were alot of help


----------

